# Gepäckträger am Fully, Tasche?



## Bruce_Will_Es (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

für eine Wochentour durch die Alpen (Füssen - Riva, Via Claudia) soll durch Gruppenzwang an Campingplätzen genächtigt werden. Das Gepäck dafür passt nicht mehr in meinen Rucksack. 

An mein Canyon Nerve 8 von 2007 kann ich wahrscheinlich nur einen Träger montieren, der an der Sattelstütze befestigt wird. Oben drauf lege ich Zelt und Schlafsack, in die Tasche kommen Klamotten und Utensilien. Rest am Rücken (Deuter, Hydro EXP12 mit 3L Trinkblase). Ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht regnet, dann gibts als Ausweiche zwar Pensionen, damit wir nicht zu schimmeln anfangen, aber ich hab nach der gestrigen Tour wieder ausgesehen wie Sau. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich unterwegs alles sauber und trocken bekommen soll.

Welche Empfehlungen gibt es für Gepäckträger, Tasche und Schlafsack (1. Juniwoche in den Bergen)? Ggf. auch Tipps zu Campingplätzen und spontaner Auswahl/Verfügbarkeit von Pensionen.


----------



## Hofbiker (4. Mai 2015)

Fully und Gepäckträger das ist aber nicht dein ernst? Der schlägt ja lfd. am Rad auf. Auf der VC da würde ich mit einem  City - Bike fahren, da kannst Taschen am Rad montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (4. Mai 2015)

Auch wenn's zynisch klingt, hat der Hofbiker recht. Die Via Claudia ist zu 95% asphaltiert, da ist ein Fully nicht die richtige Wahl. Ich würde ebenfalls ein Hardtail mit Gepäckträger und gescheiten Packtaschen empfehlen. Einen Gepäckträger an's Fully montieren, das wäre wie wenn du einen Wohnwagenanhänger an einen Ferrari schraubst.
Hier ein paar Campingplatztipps:
http://erlebnis-via-claudia-augusta.de/2011/10/15/campingplatze-entlang-der-via-claudia/


----------



## RedOrbiter (4. Mai 2015)

Gepäckträger an der Sattelstütze macht am Bike für mich kein Sinn.
Hab ich mal auf einer längeren Mehrtagestour gefahren. Nie wieder.
ABER
Mein altes Canyon Nerve benütze ich auch heute noch ab und zu mit dem "Headland Heck-Träger".
Gepäckträger am Fully geht damit problemlos.



Alle die wegen Gepäckträger am Fully-Bike entsetzt sind, haben garantiert noch nie den Luxus vom schweren AX-Rucksack auf dem Gepäckträger genossen.
Kein verspannter durchnässter Rücken mehr... Ich liebe es!
Und bei der Abfahrt/Singletrails kommt der Rucksack einfach wieder auf den Rücken.
Die schrägen Blicke der "StyleBikePolizei" werden dabei müde lächelnd ignoriert... 







Mit dem Fully Gepäckträger auf dem Mont Chaberton...



cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## karstb (5. Mai 2015)

Willst du sowas in Zukunft häufiger machen? Denn die Ausgaben für Gepäcktrager, Taschen und Schlafsack belaufen sich auf mindestens 300€, wenn du was einigermaßen ordentliches haben möchtest. Dafür könntest du auch eine Woche lang in Pensionen übernachten.
Du könntest auch einen Hänger an dein Radl hängen, ist aber auch nicht billig. Ein altes Hardtail ist für sowas besser als ein Fully.


----------



## sub-xero (5. Mai 2015)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Alle die wegen Gepäckträger am Fully-Bike entsetzt sind, haben garantiert noch nie den Luxus vom schweren AX-Rucksack auf dem Gepäckträger genossen.
> Kein verspannter durchnässter Rücken mehr... Ich liebe es!
> Und bei der Abfahrt/Singletrails kommt der Rucksack einfach wieder auf den Rücken.
> Die schrägen Blicke der "StyleBikePolizei" werden dabei müde lächelnd ignoriert...



Es geht mir nicht um Style und Optik. Ich meinte nur, für die Tour ist ein Fully eigentlich nicht das richtige Fahrrad. Wenn man Trails fährt, kann ich irgendeine Art von Gepäckträger-Konstruktion ja noch nachvollziehen.


----------



## Bruce_Will_Es (5. Mai 2015)

Ganz ehrlich: ich bin bequem und würde nur in Pensionen nächtigen wollen. Würde mich auch nur ansatzweise an der Via orientieren, d.h. runter von der Straße. Aber die Kumpels (2 davon tatsächlich Trekkingräder) wollen halt, dann muss ich da mitmachen. Die Taschen montiere ich danach evtl. mal ans Chariot. Den Schlafsack werde ich bei weiteren Trips mit meinem Söhnchen schon noch nutzen können.

Ich hab auch nur das Nerve und (will) kein anderes. Ich tune da temporär einen Träger hin, der die 7 Tage überstehen muss. Dann bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## MrMapei (5. Mai 2015)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Mein altes Canyon Nerve benütze ich auch heute noch ab und zu mit dem "Headland Heck-Träger".
> Gepäckträger am Fully geht damit problemlos.


Hast du eine Bezugsadresse für den Träger? Ich habe nichts ergooglen können


----------



## RedOrbiter (5. Mai 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Hast du eine Bezugsadresse für den Träger? Ich habe nichts ergooglen können


@MrMapei
Habe ich bei Veloplus.ch gekauft. Den Link habe ich jetzt mal rausgesucht.
Siehe letztes Update dort zu MTB Fully Gepäckträger (ganz unten im Text)
Auf der Veloplus.ch Webseite gibt es auch ein Montage-Anleitung wo man detailierte Fotos findet.
cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## RedOrbiter (5. Mai 2015)

doppelpost > snip


----------



## Bruce_Will_Es (11. Mai 2015)

Ähnlich wie RedOrbiters Empfehlung habe ich vom lokalen Bikeshop die Empfehlung zu einem Thule Träger bekommen: http://www.thule.com/de-de/de/products/sport-and-travel-bags/bike-bags-and-racks/racks/thule-pack-n-pedal-tour-rack-gepacktrager-_-pp_100016 
Kosten um die 80 Euro.

Allerdings kann er mangels Test selbst nicht sagen, obs was taugt. Scheint mir aber sinnvoller als die TopPeak-Lösung zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tofi02 (11. Mai 2015)

Hi,

völlig OT, aber 



RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Mit dem Fully Gepäckträger auf dem Mont Chaberton...



das erinnert mich an alte Zeiten mit der Enduro, da kam man da noch hoch. Heute glaube ich nicht mehr fahrbar, erlaubt sowieso nicht mehr....

OT Ende


----------



## Schwebebahn (20. Juni 2015)

N'abend,
mir sind die Fully-Gepäckträger, die dann das Gepäck zum Teil der ungefederten Masse machen derart auf den Senkel gegangen, dass ich am Wochenende mal ein wenig rumexperimentiert habe. Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich nun ersteinmal soll zufrieden, der Test mit 20kg Gepäck (Am Tandem mit Familiengepäck) steht in wenigen Wochen an. Aber mein Gewicht scheint er schonmal zu tragen


----------



## RedOrbiter (21. Juni 2015)

@Schwebebahn
Du musst mich korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege >> *Dein Foto mit Gepäckträger ist ein Tandem?*

Aber für ein "normales MTB Fully" sind der Schwerpunkt resp. Gewichtsverteilung völlig anders.
Im steilen Anstieg mit schwerem Gepäck ist das Vorderrad mit vollgepackter Hecklast am Sattelstütze-Gepäckträger kaum auf dem Boden zu halten. Man verschwendet dabei enorm viel Kraft mit Balance und Gewichtsverlagerung gegen vorne. Die Fahrsicherheit leidet enorm und dies nicht nur in der Steigung.
Für mich war dies der Hauptgrund mein Sattelstützen Gepäckträger zu verbannen.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Schwebebahn (21. Juni 2015)

@RedOrbiter
Ja, bei uns ist das in der Tat ein Tandem. Auch ich tue mich mit Sattelstützengepäckträgern am normalen Fully schwer. Wichtig ist dabei, dass der Schwerpunkt möglichst tief und nahe der Radachse liegt.
Der von mir genutzte Sattelstützengepäckträger von Cube wirkt sehr solide. Ich hoffe, dass ich die Gepäcktaschen an die tiefe Querstrebe hängen kann. Ein hoher Schwerpunkt nervt auch beim Tandem ...


----------



## Bruce_Will_Es (22. Juni 2015)

Fazit zum Thule: Nicht wirklich empfehlenswert.

Die Verwindung ist sehr stark, einmal irgendwo durch- bzw. drüberholpern und schon hängts auf eine Seite. Zudem ist einer der 4 Stifte, durch den der Ratschengurt geht, verbogen. Produktionsfehler oder Mangel an grundsätzlicher Stabilität kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## rabobo (23. Juni 2015)

Es gibt auch gute von "Pletscher". die kann man bei bedarf einfach und schnell demontieren.

schau mal nach dem "Quick-Rack Suspension".

Ich finde das System genial.

Ich nutze den Quick-Rack Athlete an meinem Hardtail.
Mit Gepäckträger unter der Woche zur Arbeit und am Wochenende ohne durchs Gelände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedal-ritter (1. Juli 2015)

ansonsten schau mal bei bikepack.pl


----------



## Wuebbi (2. Juli 2015)

Nabend

schau Dir http://fatbikes.at/apidura/apidura-satteltaschen-rear-packs/3158/apidura-saddle-pack-regular und  http://fatbikes.at/bike-packing/lenkertaschen/3613/apidura-handlebar-pack-compact an. Hab ich gerade zwei Wochen durch England transportiert. Sehr gut. Zusammen mit Rucksack hab ich Zelt, Schlafsack, Luftmatratze, Kocher, Klamotten und Essen für die gesamte Zeit mitgehabt. Geht super


----------



## lycan (3. Juli 2015)

Bruce_Will_Es schrieb:


> Fazit zum Thule: Nicht wirklich empfehlenswert.
> 
> Die Verwindung ist sehr stark, einmal irgendwo durch- bzw. drüberholpern und schon hängts auf eine Seite. ...



Ich habe den Thule und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Am 29er, sehr stabil auf den Streben, kein Verwinden. 
Die Seitentaschen lassen sich in unterschiedlicher Höhe fixieren, klar, wenn die Tasche AUF dem Gepäckträger zu voll gepackt wird, kann sie bei tiefem Einfedern den Arsch oder Sattel kurz berühren. Macht mir aber jetzt nicht sooviel, man bekommt eh alles in die Seitentaschen rein. 
Kann bei Bedarf ein Foto machen.


----------



## DIE_KUH (21. Juli 2015)

Auch wenn der Thread schon anfängt vor sich hinzugammeln, nur der Vollständigkeit halber:

Der oben genannte angebliche Headland-Gepäckträger ist ein umgelabelter OldManMountain Sherpa.
http://www.oldmanmountain.com/Pages/RackPages/RearRacks.html

Kommt natürlich sehr darauf an, was man damit vorhat. Für "echte" (Trail-)Touren ist sowas sicherlich nicht so toll, aber wenn man z. B. ein altes Fully zum Touren-MTB umfunktionieren will: Warum nicht?

Ansonsten gibt es ja noch die Bikepacking-Variante, siehe auch entsprechendes Unterforum hier. Taschen gibt's z. B. von der Marke Revelate Designs. Habe mir gerade die Viscacha und die Sweetroll bestellt, um mit dem MTB genug Gepäck in den Urlaub mitnehmen zu können. Oder auch für Bahn-Anreise zum Alpencross mit Gepäcktransport. Oder auch für den eigentlich "vorgesehenen" Zweck, also Mehrtagestouren mit wenig Gepäck (dann aber mit dem Rennrad, da passen die Taschen schließlich auch dran).


----------



## michael46 (3. Januar 2016)

So mache ich es: Klick


----------



## GG71 (19. Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute,
ich suche eine für Thule Tour Rack passende, d.h. nicht zu breite, nicht zu lange kleine Schale oder Box, damit eine wasserdichte Rolle einfach und schnell verzurt werden kann (original Thule Monsterkorb kommt nicht in Frage)
Hat jemand von Euch vielleicht schon was passendes gefunden?


----------



## scratch_a (6. Juni 2018)

Kann man auf einem Thule Tour Rack auch z.B. so eine KlickFix-Platte montieren?


----------

